#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-03
<alemano_tulua> buen dia
<alemano_tulua> alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir  productos ubuntu en colombia ????
<alemano_tulua> alguno de ustedes  me podria decir si aca en colombia hay alguna tiende de canonical???
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-04
<JuanMarquez> julian
<JuanMarquez> como vamos
<sepirothem> Buenas Niches y feliz ano a todos
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, muchas gracias, y felicidades a usted por esa nueva hermosa bebe. 
<sepirothem> Gracias... este nuevo rol es bastante dificil... una vida caoticamente hermosa
 * JuanMarquez informa que sepirothem (emmanuel) es papá
<JuanMarquez> darkhole, segun calculos hoy debe haber concilio verdad?
<darkhole> Si
<darkhole> Pero parece que ya no hubo :(
<darkhole> Igual, comprendo que estos días es un poco pesado..
<darkhole> O mas que pesado, estamos en otro ambiente
<darkhole> Por cierto, se calveo no?
<JuanMarquez> es que el plan retorno  para muchos es despues del proximo puente, este lunes
<kuadrosx> gente ya que andan por aca... han pensado en poner http://adbard.net en la web de ubuntu-co ?
<JuanMarquez> si me baje todo el cabello
<darkhole> Y eso?
<sepirothem> darkhole, Como se va a quedar calvo tarde o temprano tonces prefiere que lo vean desde ahora
<JuanMarquez> hay epocas que se me da por eso, no es locura, simplemente ganas de andar despreocupado por el shampo, el peinado y eso
<JuanMarquez> jejejjeje
<darkhole> jajaja
<sepirothem> jajajjaa
<darkhole> bueno, estamos hablando otro dia :)
<sepirothem> Mentiras, eso es que quiere acostumbrar a la gente para que no se sorprendan...cuando ya quede calvo de verdad
<sepirothem> jejejeje
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, a la onda brus willis
<JuanMarquez> bueno no llego mas nadie
<JuanMarquez> buenas noches
<kuadrosx> JuanMarquez: buenas noches
<kuadrosx> JuanMarquez: toca enviar un email de recuerdo antes de
<kuadrosx> creo :P
<kuadrosx> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/unanswered <-- pa' cuando tengan un rato libre
<sepirothem> Bueno amigos como no vino nadie nos vemos.. tengo que ir a cuidar a mi bb
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-06
<miavisa> hola a todos tengo un problema cuanto intento iniciar ubuntu me aparece Try (hd0.0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<william_> Hola !
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-08
<jualzo> Buenas yardes
<jualzo> tardes
<jualzo> como estan???
<jualzo> Deseo saber si conocen alguna tablet en colombia que tenga o se le pueda intalar el ubuntu?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-09
<carlos_colombia> español 
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-03
<the__> new_user()
<andres__> Buen dia
<andres__> Como puedo configurar en un servidor de linux, para que se pueda visualizar las tildes
<nosliw> hola quiesiera realizar una pregunta
<milpesos> Buenas tardes soy novata con ubuntu y quisiera saber como puedo configurar mi servidor de linux para que cojan bien las tildes y las ñ muchas gracias
<Andres__> ola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-04
<Oscar> Hola
<ABrigard> buenos días, estoy buscando soporte para 2 desktops ubuntu en Barranquilla
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-01-06
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: JHOSMAN como vamos? y ese milagro?
<JHOSMAN> nada ya a punto de dormir
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, como vamos parce todo bien ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: bien bien!... en la licha
<SergioMeneses> lucha
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: jajaja
<SergioMeneses> tan temprano
<JHOSMAN>  si tengo q madrugar =/
<JHOSMAN> vengan hay reunion?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: no... no creo
<JHOSMAN> es q mi android me aviso
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> si... pero como andamos en vacaciones
<JHOSMAN> yo entro a clases en 11 dias FUuu
<JHOSMAN> nos leemos xauii!
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN: oks oks
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-02
<alxcrdn> hola
<alxcrdn> hola chicos de Ubuntu Colombia tengo un lio acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.10 junto a Windows 8 mi idea es pasarme gradualmente a Ubuntu el problema que tengo es con mi wifi no logro que esta me muestre redes para conectarme por favor ayudenme mi portatil tiene estas características Acer Aspire 4738
<alxcrdn> es como si esta estuviese desconectada pero no es así
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-01-04
<andres__> buenas  tardes
<andres__>  queiria saber si puedo promocionar  ubuntu  y colocar noticas  en mi pagina webs
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-01-01
<leo22> Buenos dia tengo una impresora epson cx7300 pero no he podido instalarla en ubuntu 13.10 .Favor como hago y si pueden demen instrucciones paso a paso soy novato y pues hace 1 mes pase de win 8 s
<leo22> a ubuntu, me gusta mucho ubuntu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-01-04
<nuevojuak> buenas tardes
<nuevojuak> sera que me pueden ayudar
<nuevojuak> lo que pasa es
<nuevojuak> intale ubuntu 13.10, y se me desconecta muy seguido el internet y se calienta la tarjeta de wifi. por q?? si en windows no me pasaba eso
